# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  De beste natuurlijke eetlustremmers

## FRANCOIS580

*De beste natuurlijke eetlustremmers*

Gezond afslanken kan alleen door minder te eten, een lagere calorie- inname en voldoende beweging. Dat is echter veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, de hongerduivel loert immers achter iedere hoek. Het is dan ook de kunst je verzadigd gevoel zo lang mogelijk te rekken zodat je hongergevoel wordt uitgesteld. Velen zoeken daarbij hulp bij allerlei geneesmiddelen om hun eetlust te onderdrukken, de zogenoemde eetlustremmers. Deze zijn echter erg omstreden. Velen hebben immers tal van schadelijke nevenwerkingen. Er zijn echter ook andere, natuurlijke eetlustremmers die je helpen af te slanken zonder dieet. Maar wat zijn dan de beste natuurlijke eetlustremmers? 

Eetlustremmers helpen je inderdaad af te slanken omdat ze je verzadigd gevoel verlengen en je hongergevoel uitstellen. Daardoor heb je veel minder vlug trek in zoete en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes. Geneesmiddelen die je eetlust verminderen zijn echter sterk af te raden. Wetenschappers hebben ook heel wat twijfels over hun doeltreffendheid. Krijgt je lichaam écht te weinig voedsel naar binnen, dan zal het zich op korte termijn aan de nieuwe situatie aanpassen. Je lichaam gaat dan zuiniger om met de verminderde hoeveelheid voedsel die het ter beschikking krijgt.

Eet je toch eens meer, dan zal je lichaam die grotere portie voedsel onmiddellijk omzetten in vet. Op die manier wil het een extra reserve aanleggen. Dergelijke geneesmiddelen die je eetlust terug schroeven doen je veel té vlug afslanken in een veel te korte tijdspanne en dat is nooit blijvend. Blijvend afslanken doe je in de eerste plaats door traag overgewicht te verliezen.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste:*
Aan het gebruik van geneeskundige eetlustremmers zijn heel wat nadelen verbonden. Er zijn er dan ook een heleboel die uit voorzorg definitief uit de handel werden genomen. De meest voorkomende nadelen van dergelijke eetlustremmende geneesmiddelen:

•*Voedseltekorten:*op termijn kunnen belangrijke tekorten aan vitaminen en mineralen ontstaan.
•*Diarree en darmklachten:* heel wat van deze geneesmiddelen veroorzaken ernstige diarree en darmklachten.
•*Verstopping:*gebruik je toch dergelijke eetlustremmers, neem ze dan met een voldoende hoeveelheid water om verstopping te voorkomen. Dergelijke eetlustremmers bevatten immers kunstmatige vezelsupplementen als cellulose-, citrus- en gumpreparaten, allen met een bijzonder slechte reputatie.

Wees bij het gebruik van eetlustremmers op je hoede voor het ontstaan van eventuele voedseltekorten, verantwoordelijk voor een ernstig gebrek aan vitaminen en mineralen

*Water, groenten en fruit*
Heb je het moeilijk om minder te eten, dan kun je hulp zoeken bij natuurlijke eetlustremmers. In de eerste plaats door na iedere maaltijd veel water te drinken en verse groenten en fruit te eten.
Ondanks je dieet moet je er in slagen tijdig je honger te stillen. Lukt je dat, dan zal je gemakkelijker je zin in zoete en ongezonde tussendoortjes kunnen onderdrukken. Voor een langdurig verzadigd gevoel is het noodzakelijk zowel proteïnen als vezels in de juiste verhouding in je dagelijks menu te integreren.

*Tips van de diëtiste:*
• *Vezelrijke voeding:* je vindt de meeste voedingsvezels in groenten, fruit en in alle volkorenproducten.

*Proteïnen zorgen voor verzadigingsgevoel*
Proteïnerijke voeding veroorzaakt onmiddellijk een verzadigingsgevoel en speelt een hoofdrol bij je energetische stofwisseling. Ze verlagen tegelijkertijd je vetmassa. Bij proteïnerijke voeding wordt meestal automatisch gedacht aan vlees, maar deze komen ook in grote concentratie voor in vis, eieren, granen en in allerlei peulvruchten. Maar lang niet alle proteïnen zorgen voor een even groot verzadigingsgevoel. Dierlijke proteïnen geven het grootste verzadigingsgevoel, maar zij zijn dan weer rijk aan… vetten!

Lees verder...

----------

